# Rechnername und akt. Benutzer auslesen



## magic_halli (16. Mrz 2007)

Hallo,

wie kann ich mir den Rechnername und den derzeit angemeldeten Benutzer auslesen? Geht das überhaupt?

Danke.


----------



## SlaterB (16. Mrz 2007)

schaue dir mal
System.getProperties();
an

da bekommst du eine Menge von Umgebungsvariablen

in der API zu der Klasse System stehen alle vorhanden Property-Keys
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/


----------



## The_S (16. Mrz 2007)

Über


```
System.getProperty("user.name");
```

bekommst du den aktuell angemeldeten User. Computername wird schon ein bisschen schwierieger ... Aber unter Windows (getestet XP) gehts zumindest so:


```
System.getenv("COMPUTERNAME");
```


----------



## magic_halli (16. Mrz 2007)

Danke, das mit dem Username hab ich in der API auch so gefunden und implementiert.

Unter Linux gehts mit dem Rechnername mit:

```
System.getenv("HOSTNAME");
```

Gruß.


----------

